# MAC - Metal X - December 2011



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2011)

Place all your *Metal X* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Metal X discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Metal X 2011 Discussion


----------



## MRV (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## dewinter (Dec 1, 2011)

​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 20, 2011)

Full review & photos of each color individually here. 



.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 23, 2012)

Venetian Tarnish, Palladium, Virgin Silver, Vintage Coin


----------

